# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Besimi në pavarësinë e Kosovës

## Albo

Sondazhi i kësaj jave, ka të bëje përsëri me opinionin publik shqiptar në lidhje me situatën në Kosovë. Nëse në sondazhin e kaluar matëm pulsin e mbështetjes që gëzojnë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës në rradhët e qytetarëve të Kosovës, kësaj here do të masim pulsin e konfidencës së opinionit shqiptar në lidhje me pavarësinë e Kosovës.

*Sa konfident jeni ju që Kosova do të jetë së shpejti shtet i pavarur?*

Pasi të votoni, jeni të lutur të bëni edhe një koment në këtë temë ku argumentoni me pak fjalë se cilat janë shkaqet e optimizmit dhe pesimizmit tuaj. Si çdo sondazh tjetër, çdo anëtar ka të drejtën e një vote dhe të një komenti. Vota e anëtarëve dhe mendimi i tyre nuk replikohen por respektohen.

Albo

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

SHQIPËTAR ! KUJDES !

Shqipëtar kudo që jeni,kujdes.Hapni sytë dhe tregohuni të vendosur para çdo provokimi të botës! Evropa plakë dhe skile e vjetër i nxori përsëri dhëmbët e mprehtë për të ndukur trojet Shqiptare.Këtë herë është më e rëndë goditja sepse Kosovën kërkon jo ta shkëpusë, por ta zhdukë nga historia si komb.Mos kujtoni se këto që jan arritur deri më sotë, na i ka falur kush! Çdo gjë është arritur me gjak.Ajo që ka frikë nga derdhja e gjakut, është Evropa.Le ti përgjigjemi mashtrimit të saj me mënyrën që dimë.Me shpatën të zhveshur.Mos harroni se janë armiqtë e kombit Shqiptarë ata që investojnë këtë ndërrmarrje makabre, në kurriz të kombit Shqiptar.
Vëllezër kujdes! Mos lejoni që të hiqen simbolet tona Shqiptare nga Flamuri ynë kombëtar.Kjo është një dredhi e djallëzuar e radhës e Evropës Skile të vjetër.
Ne do njihemi në Evropë siç jemi në të vërtetë.si Shqiptar.............................
.................................................. ..............

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam shumd konfident , edhe kosova do te behet e pavarur pa dyshim  :shkelje syri:  per me shume e keni tek shtypi dhe politika lajmet qe kam postuar ata flasin me shume se gjithcka  :shkelje syri: 

Ketu i keni te gjitha lajmet aktuale dhe mendimet e te gjith intelektualeve nderkombetar , qart duket se kosova do ta mer pavarsin pasi ka mbeshtetjen e te gjitheve..!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un per vete , votova indeferent se nuk dija ca te votoja tjeter.

----------


## adidu

Jam shume konfident, megjithese europa plake eshte nje skile e vjeter qe gjithmone na ka vene(e na ve) shkopinj nen rrota per te mos e lene te eci karvani shqiptar perpara, nen driten e diellit qe e meritojme pafundesisht me aq sa kemi hequr ne shekuj si komb. Cfaredo qe te beje dhe sado te perpelitet uloke ne karrigen e saj me rrota te sofistikuara kjo Europe e plakur, pavaresine e Kosoves nuk e pengon dot. Do ta shtyje sa te mundet ne kohe, do te thure ecejake konferencash e fjalesh boshe  me topallen Rusi, qe mban ne preher monstren Serbi dhe ne fund do te dorezohet. Jo vetem kaq, por kjo Europe uloke eshte kaq e pafytyre sa do te shese mend me pas, qe ishte mundi i saj i peshtire qe Kosova fitoi panvaresine. Tashme ja kemi mare doren dhe na u hapen syte, por Kosovaret duhet te bejne kujdes dhe te tregohen te matur per te mos rene ne kurthet e ulokes, topalles dhe monstres. T' ju shmangen shfaqjeve te dhunshme neper rruge, sepse cojne uje ne mullirin e monstres Serbi. Per fatin tone te madh Amerika, kjo zonje e nderuar e lirise eshte ne krahun tone dhe ja rrotullon karriken ulokes si te doje, panvaresisht se ajo si uloke e bezdisur grindet dhe mallkon. Megjithese e di qe eshte uloke, prap ben sikur vendos ajo, sepse ne trurin e saj te flashkur kujton diten kur qendronte mbi kembet e veta dhe e shkelmonte dhe shqyente Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret per te kenaqur orekset e topalles dhe monstres.

----------


## no name

_Normale Shumë konfident ._

----------


## skipetar

pytsori (jo sondazhi) e ka ket titull:

Sa konfident jeni që Kosova do të fitojë pavarësinë?

nuk ka kuptim me u shtru ksi pytje se populli i Kosovse e ka fitu pamvarsine shume here edhe me lufte |||

ateher osht pytja tjeter si ka kuptim |||




> *Sa konfident jeni ju që Kosova do të jetë së shpejti shtet i pavarur?*


jom i bindun (jo konfident) se Kosova s'shpejti ka me kon si njesi federale e Shtetit t'pamvarun Shqiptar ||| Shteti Shqiptar ka me pas ren si Gjermanija vecse n'ven t'16 shteteve ka me i pas 4 shtete |||

"s'shpejti" do me thone s'paku edhe ni brez ||| edhe ni brez permushen kushtet per me pas paqe n'Kosove ||| jugoshkinija shperbohet tansisht masi nuk ka me pas mo kombe t'shpikne si boshnjakte e maqedonte ||| mesin vecse shtetet kombtare si shteti i Shqiptarve, shteti i Kroatve, e shteti i shkive |||

dej sa nuk kuptohet kjo pej popujve n'Ballkan ateher tjerte vazhdojne me eksperimente ||| e sikur cdoher lufta ka me kon pjese e eksperimenteve t'vazhdushme shoqnore n'Ballkan e sidomos ner Shqiptare - si kolonizimi i Kosovse me shkije e t'huj e shpikja e kombit Kosovar |

----------


## albushi025

:xhemla:   :xhemla:   :xhemla:  


> SHQIPËTAR ! KUJDES !
> 
> Shqipëtar kudo që jeni,kujdes.Hapni sytë dhe tregohuni të vendosur para çdo provokimi të botës! Evropa plakë dhe skile e vjetër i nxori përsëri dhëmbët e mprehtë për të ndukur trojet Shqiptare.Këtë herë është më e rëndë goditja sepse Kosovën kërkon jo ta shkëpusë, por ta zhdukë nga historia si komb.Mos kujtoni se këto që jan arritur deri më sotë, na i ka falur kush! Çdo gjë është arritur me gjak.Ajo që ka frikë nga derdhja e gjakut, është Evropa.Le ti përgjigjemi mashtrimit të saj me mënyrën që dimë.Me shpatën të zhveshur.Mos harroni se janë armiqtë e kombit Shqiptarë ata që investojnë këtë ndërrmarrje makabre, në kurriz të kombit Shqiptar.
> Vëllezër kujdes! Mos lejoni që të hiqen simbolet tona Shqiptare nga Flamuri ynë kombëtar.Kjo është një dredhi e djallëzuar e radhës e Evropës Skile të vjetër.
> Ne do njihemi në Evropë siç jemi në të vërtetë.si Shqiptar.............................
> .................................................. ..............

----------


## DAJO

> Sondazhi i kësaj jave, ka të bëje përsëri me opinionin publik shqiptar në lidhje me situatën në Kosovë. Nëse në sondazhin e kaluar matëm pulsin e mbështetjes që gëzojnë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës në rradhët e qytetarëve të Kosovës, kësaj here do të masim pulsin e konfidencës së opinionit shqiptar në lidhje me pavarësinë e Kosovës.
> 
> *Sa konfident jeni ju që Kosova do të jetë së shpejti shtet i pavarur?*
> 
> Pasi të votoni, jeni të lutur të bëni edhe një koment në këtë temë ku argumentoni me pak fjalë se cilat janë shkaqet e optimizmit dhe pesimizmit tuaj. Si çdo sondazh tjetër, çdo anëtar ka të drejtën e një vote dhe të një komenti. Vota e anëtarëve dhe mendimi i tyre nuk replikohen por respektohen.
> 
> Albo


Aktualisht freskia e plageve te pergjakjes midis dy kombeve(serb dhe shqiptar)NUK lejon llogjikisht ,praktikisht:
bashkejetese,bashkengjitje,bashkepunim,bashkekupti  m,bashkevaresine(ne kuadrin e nje administrimi ne rang shteti te vetem, pa pjesmarrjen e nje te treti dhe cka eshte me efektive ndarja ne nje shtet me vehte)dhe si rjedhoje bashkeekzistence.
Ndaj ,e vetmja rruge ne zgjidhjen e kesaj ceshtjeje eshte ndarja,gjersa ne Europe kufijte te perbejne nje te kaluar te hidhur per te gjithe kombet qe jetojne ne te.
Jam optimist.
Europianet kane aq kulture te edukojne brezin e ri me deshiren per bashkejetese, bashkengjitje,bashkepunim,
bashkekuptim,midis banoreve te saj.
Ky eshte hapi i ardhshem qe diktojne zhvillimet ekonomiko-politike ne bote per Europen dhe per fat te mire Kosova nuk do te ngelet vetem gjeografikisht ne truallin e saj.

Qashtu!

----------


## Alienated

*Do behet e pavarur se ndryshe s'ben!*

Kosova ka luftuar per pavaresine e saj dhe Serbia e ka humbur qe kur nisi luften ne Kosove! Nuk ka asnje arsye logjike qe me thote se duhet Kosova te ngelet pjese e Serbise. Shteti i pavarur i Kosoves do duhet te shpallet brenda pak kohe - me apo pa pelqimin e Rusise. 

Nese jep pelqimin Rusia ne KS - do pranohet plani Ahtisari i cili parasheh edhe privilegje te shumta per pakicen serbe. 

Nese Rusia perdor veton ne KS - atehere Kosova do shpalle vete pavaresine duke miratuar nje Kushtetute e cila mbase s'do i trajtoje njelloj serbet pakice ne kete shtet te ri! 

Gjithsesi - s'ka ku shkon! I ka ardhur koha!

----------


## RaPSouL

> *Do behet e pavarur se ndryshe s'ben!*
> 
> Kosova ka luftuar per pavaresine e saj dhe Serbia e ka humbur qe kur nisi luften ne Kosove! Nuk ka asnje arsye logjike qe me thote se duhet Kosova te ngelet pjese e Serbise. Shteti i pavarur i Kosoves do duhet te shpallet brenda pak kohe - me apo pa pelqimin e Rusise. 
> 
> Nese jep pelqimin Rusia ne KS - do pranohet plani Ahtisari i cili parasheh edhe privilegje te shumta per pakicen serbe. 
> 
> Nese Rusia perdor veton ne KS - atehere Kosova do shpalle vete pavaresine duke miratuar nje Kushtetute e cila mbase s'do i trajtoje njelloj serbet pakice ne kete shtet te ri! 
> 
> Gjithsesi - s'ka ku shkon! I ka ardhur koha!



No Koment per kete , ke te drejt plotesisht edhe Kosova do ta fitoj pavarsin 100% rehat  :shkelje syri:

----------


## qorrbiba

Jo vetem qe jam konfident qe Kosova do behet e pavarur me 2007, po jam edhe i bindur qe me 2012, pas pese vjetesh, Kosova do behet pjese e Shqiperise dhe do arrihet bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare, enderr shekullore e popullit tone. Dhe Shqiperia do luaje ne finalen e kampionatit evropian kunder Anglise ne Varshave e do fitoje 4-0. Ndeshja do quhet edhe ndryshe "Evropa e Re vs Evropa Plake"

----------


## naksuka

pershendetje nga NAKSUKA i pershendes te gjith shqiptaret ku do qe jan dhe ju uroj ne ket vit Pavarsin e Kosoves qe me shekuj  luftuam e sakrifikuam per  te  fal  edhe luftes te lavdishme te ushtris qlirimtare te kosoves dhe komandan legjendarit ADEM JASHARIT .Edhe pse Rusia nuk po e perkrah pavarsin e kosoves qellimi i  i kryetarit rus esht qe te fitoj nje shum parash nga AMERIKA  dhe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme ti blen votat  dhe te jet ne post serisht kjo ehst qellimi i rusis se ne fund te fundit pa rusin  se kosova e ka fitue PAVARSIN me daljen e ushtris qlirimtare te kosoves ne sken me at dit dhe tani pritet vetem shpallja e pavarsis  urime dhe suksese forumi shqiptar qe beni nje pun shum te mbar per Kosoven dhe SHqiprin.Ju pershendet  djaloshi NAKSUKA .

----------


## gjon61

> pershendetje nga NAKSUKA i pershendes te gjith shqiptaret ku do qe jan dhe ju uroj ne ket vit Pavarsin e Kosoves qe me shekuj  luftuam e sakrifikuam per  te  fal  edhe luftes te lavdishme te ushtris qlirimtare te kosoves dhe komandan legjendarit ADEM JASHARIT .Edhe pse Rusia nuk po e perkrah pavarsin e kosoves qellimi i  i kryetarit rus esht qe te fitoj nje shum parash nga AMERIKA  dhe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme ti blen votat  dhe te jet ne post serisht kjo ehst qellimi i rusis se ne fund te fundit pa rusin  se kosova e ka fitue PAVARSIN me daljen e ushtris qlirimtare te kosoves ne sken me at dit dhe tani pritet vetem shpallja e pavarsis  urime dhe suksese forumi shqiptar qe beni nje pun shum te mbar per Kosoven dhe SHqiprin.Ju pershendet  djaloshi NAKSUKA .





           Tema se sa (konfident) jane shqiptaret ne pavaresine e Kosoves ashst per mue problemi ma madhor i shqiptareve sot.
Para se me fillu kam nji verejtje  per te gjithe diskutantet :si nuk ka harru asnjeni prej tyne qe fjalen  ne gjuhen latine "konfident " ta shkruaje shqip besim.

  ....Une besoj plotesisht se ora e shqiptareve ka ardhun dhe andrra e tyne shekullore per pavaresi te gjithe kombit  do te ralizohet .
E kam kete besim se per here te pare ne historine e shqiptarizmit  te gjithe shqiptaret jan ne nji mendje pra tegjithe e duen pavaresine e Kosoves.
Asht e vertete se politika e Evropes ne si komb kurre nuk na ka favorizu, sepse interesat e fuqive te medhaja  nuk kane konçidu me interesat e vendit tone.
Por fajin nuk duhete t'ja lame vetem Evropes sepse fajin ma te madh e kena pase na vete shqiptaret :do te bej nji pershkrim te shkurten te rasteve kur shqiptaret kane pase munsi me qene te pa varun.  -   Ne shekullin e XVIII Perandoria  Austriake ishte ma e fuqishmja ne Evrope dhe i interesonte pavaresia e SHqiperise dhe ja kerkon kete gja Sulltanit  (ne kete kohe perandoria turke ishte ne ranje dh mjaft shtete ballkanike i kishin dale prej sundimit) drejtuesit shqiptere  bejleret,agallaret,pashallaret qe te gjtha keto grada i kishin prej sulltanit as qe e menojshin me jetu pa sulltanin atehere populli pa drejtues asht si bagetia pa qoban.Per kete po ju kujtoj disa vargje te fishtes....

       Franc jozefi n'divenhane
       Padishah pash jeten tane
       Mos mi merr me t'keq shqiptaret......etj

        ( pergjigja e padishahut)   ...Padishahu n'ate harem
                                                     Mire po thue or miku i jem
                                                     Por shqipteret shumica jane
                                                     Kthy e ba muhamedane 
                                                     E s'mun rrine kto pa Sulltan...
 ----    E dyta- kur Shqipnia doli e pa varun  ne 1912 dhe fuqite e Evropes derguen nji princ gjerma "Princ Vidi" turkoshaket shqiptare jo vetem e perzune me lufte kete princ por pa u ba nji vit pavaresi flamurin shqiptare e zevensuen prap me flamurin turk, e pra ketu nuk asht faj i Evrepes  (sepse Evropa te njejten metode kishte perdor 100 vjet ma para me Belgjiken dhe kish dale me sukses, me Bullgarine po ashtu kurse me ne nuk dha rezultat ) Ne shqiptaret "trima" me vra njani - tjetrin e me luftu per turkun qe qysh ne kohen e Gentit e Teutes nuk kishim qeverise veten 
perzeme shansin qe na u dha me pretekstin se nuk duem princ te huej.

-----E treta - fashizmi qe me te vertete pushtues, por ne si komb na i hoqi kufijte e copetimit dhe kur okupatori u largu, SHqipnin e la te bashkueme  gjeografikisht tereni i shkeputjes se Kosoves  nga Serbia ishte pregadite  gjate 4vjeteve teluftes dhe ky terren u tradhetu prej komunisteve shqiptare , brigadat partizane nga Shqipnia nen komanden jugosllave nen pretekstin e ndjekjes se armikut shkaterruan rezistencen kosovare nen thirrjen e internacionalizmit proletar bashke me serbet vrane tradhetisht  qindra e mijra bije e bija kosovare e keshtu Kosova ju dorezu dhurate Serbise prej gjelateve te kuq (si shperblim per nimen qe serbet ju kishin dhane per te ardhun ne pushtet.

----------


## Militik

Sdo mend qe do ti jepet pavaresia.
Gjersa erdhi edhe bushi ketu...kot nuk erdhi,por qe tetregoje qe kosoves do ti jepet pavaresia.

----------


## Konig

Personalisht jam i mendimit se Kosova do te jete e pavarur, por jo nje pavaresi sic duhet. Kete e thote edhe plani Ahtisari apo jo? "Pavaresi e kushtezuar". Edhe pse fillimisht nuk e prita mire viziten e Bushit, mendoj se pati nje te mire te madhe. Prap jam i mendimit se nuk duhet te jemi kaq euforik sa u treguam (shikoni reagimin e Europes), edhe pse ShBA jane aleati jone pothuajse i vetem ne mbeshtetje te pavaresise se Kosoves. Pavaresisht interesave qe kane atje, eshte me mire nje Kosove jashte serbit. Ceshtja e simboleve te shtetit te ri eshte nje pike delikate, por fatkeqesisht me sa duket do te perfundoje ashtu si duan nderkombetaret, nje Kosove me simbole tjera, pasi klasat tona politike asnjehere nuk treguar vullnet... Une besoj se Kosova do te jete Jashte Serbise (ishalla edhe me tre komunat Presheve, Medvegje,Bujanovc) por nuk besoj se do te jete e pavarur ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales. ShBA e kane ndertuar qe ngahere bazen e tyre ne Ferizaj. Politika e shtetit te ri e thene shkurt do ti diktohet nga te tjeret.
Dhe kjo nuk eshte pavaresi, por nje forme Neokolonializmi.

----------


## DOMINVS

eshte pune e kryer, ne proces!!!...sun e ndal kush!!!!

----------


## RaPSouL

*Shumë konfident ....*

----------


## belushi

N'rradh te par ju pershendes t'gjithve se asht hera e par qe shkruj ktu....tash po filloj seriozisht:
Un per vete jam shume e sigurt se Kosova se shpejti do jet e pavarur,se s'ka si te ndodh ndryshe me gjith at lufte qe kan ba vllezrit tan kosovar,pastaj a e nigjut se ca tha Bushi ne Shqipri...kur e ka than edhe ai qe do jet e pavarur asht pun e marume ajo...

----------


## talenti1

> Sondazhi i kësaj jave, ka të bëje përsëri me opinionin publik shqiptar në lidhje me situatën në Kosovë. Nëse në sondazhin e kaluar matëm pulsin e mbështetjes që gëzojnë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës në rradhët e qytetarëve të Kosovës, kësaj here do të masim pulsin e konfidencës së opinionit shqiptar në lidhje me pavarësinë e Kosovës.
> 
> *Sa konfident jeni ju që Kosova do të jetë së shpejti shtet i pavarur?*
> 
> Pasi të votoni, jeni të lutur të bëni edhe një koment në këtë temë ku argumentoni me pak fjalë se cilat janë shkaqet e optimizmit dhe pesimizmit tuaj. Si çdo sondazh tjetër, çdo anëtar ka të drejtën e një vote dhe të një komenti. Vota e anëtarëve dhe mendimi i tyre nuk replikohen por respektohen.
> 
> Albo


 sa i përket pavarsisë jam pak i shqetësuar edhe pas deklaratës se presidentir George W Bush, sepse edhe pse na premtoj që do kemi pavasinë nuk specifiokoj KUR edhe sa duhet të presim, une kujtoj që populli i Kosovës është lodhur paksa nga kjo pritje e gjatë posaçërisht ata që ishin pjesmarrës  të luftës (pjese e së cildhe ata që dhanë më

----------

